# What are the Verizon Galaxy Nexus Network Settings?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been searching and I cant figure this out.

Im running Lean Kernel 4.5.0 if it makes a difference, and Cm10 4.1.2

I have this long list of network settings..

My phone was on LTE/CDMA

but What do all the settings mean?

Whats the difference between that and LTE/CDMA/evdo?

I want the ability for the phone to automatically select 3g if there is no LTE available, and fall back to 1x if there is no 3g.

So which setting accomplishes this?


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> I have been searching and I cant figure this out.
> 
> Im running Lean Kernel 4.5.0 if it makes a difference, and Cm10 4.1.2
> 
> ...


It's will automatically default to 3G in the absence of a 4G signal. LTE is 4G, EvDO is 3G and CDMA is voice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I know.... Thats not what im asking..

Which setting is correct?

LTE/CDMA

or

LTE/CDMA/EVDO?

And describe the differences between the two please


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

This seems relevant to your question.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1680567

And this

http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/110711-what-is-lte

Google is your friend.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I have been searching and I cant figure this out.
> 
> Im running Lean Kernel 4.5.0 if it makes a difference, and Cm10 4.1.2
> 
> ...


The correct setting is the default of your phone. Lte/CDMA. The phone always automatically switches to the available network type unless, for example, you turn off lte. Then it will switch between 3g and 1x

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

so nobody knows what lte/CDMA/evdo

setting will do ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> so nobody knows what lte/CDMA/evdo
> 
> setting will do ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I think he answered you in post one... I honestly don't see that option myself. I see a LTE/CDMA/EvDo/GSM/WCDMA. The two options you list are the same I think.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> so nobody knows what lte/CDMA/evdo
> 
> setting will do ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't really need it as LTE/CDMA switches properly to 3g and 1x. Have you never seen 1x with it on. Usually its a bad thing if the phone needs to drop to 1x or there is no 3g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Tiny thanks for actually explaining something... I just dont get why I have the setting... if its the exact same...

I did have my phone drop to 1x on LTE/CDMA when i was way out in the country this past weekend.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Custom ROMs do this because they are built for more than one device/network technology and those are all the options in AOSP. Most of those don't apply to Verizon users. The only two that matter for Verizon users are LTE/CDMA and CDMA. Don't bother with the other options.


----------

